# Cant seem to find any good info on C.Idiee



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Maybe because im spelling it wrong but I believe that is the way it was spelled when I bought it. Its in my low tech mini-m that houses my high grade CRS and a little shoal of c.habrosus. It looks beautiful in this tank so I cant wait to propagate it and put it in one of my high tech setups!

Do you have any info or pics of is submerged that you could share?


----------



## maestro (Jan 17, 2007)

Try C. Ideii


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

its a pretty easy to grow crypt. I havent found too much usefull information on it.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Are you growing this plant Submersed. Im just asking because my ideii did not grow all that great emersed. Recently I planted a few in my chocolate gourami tank with 3 year old ADA soil. Now its growing cosiderably fast.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I am growing is submersed. It grows slowly but im used to that as with all my other crypts.


----------

